# Changing from Electrician to HVAC Technician



## jamespedersen (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I have a friend who's a electrician apprentice with 8 months of experience in residential and lite-commercial wiring who wants to switch to the HVAC trade and become a HVAC technician. He asked me for advice, and I'm not sure what to tell him.

What should I tell him? Any ideas as to how he could try to go about doing this?

Thank you,
James Pedersen


----------

